# Sight removal/installation question...



## IntegraGSR (Nov 6, 2007)

How difficult is it to swap out the sights on a G17? I don't have it yet (still in the waiting period) but I'm thinking that will be my first and only modification to the gun. I've seen tools online that look like some kind of clamp with a forcing screw on them for Glock sights, is that really necessary? How are they held into the slide?


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

The rear is dovetail--you can make your own tool to push it out of the slide, but you'll want to be gentle with new night sights installing them. You can also use the brass, or wooden dowel as a drift punch. The front sight is staked in at the top, and retained by a screw from the bottom. Kind of a hassle for the DIY'er. My suggestion----buy a set of night sights, then ask the dealer where you buy your pistol if they will install the new sights for you free. Never hurts to ask, but be prepared to pay maybe $20 for them to do that. I've been the Glock armorer's kit with the tools to do this as I have several Glocks, but only one still has factory sights. The kit goes for $125, and I could get a group buy with three or more for $5-10 off. I haven't got one yet as I'm still not quite able to justify it. If I get my FFL, it will be one of my first tools though.


----------



## IntegraGSR (Nov 6, 2007)

I've come across a few how-to videos online, and it seems easy enough, even without the special tools. I'm an auto mechanic, so makin stuff come apart and go back together again (and work!) is one of my specialties... :mrgreen:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

IntegraGSR said:


> I've come across a few how-to videos online, and it seems easy enough, even without the special tools. I'm an auto mechanic, so makin stuff come apart and go back together again (and work!) is one of my specialties... :mrgreen:


So if you've done the research and already (apparently) made up your mind that you are going to do it yourself, why post asking people's opinions?

It's like my wife asking me if she should wear her black or brown shoes, when she's already made up her mind she's going to wear the brown.


----------



## IntegraGSR (Nov 6, 2007)

I hadn't found the online instructions until after I'd originally posted.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Got some links to those videos?


----------



## IntegraGSR (Nov 6, 2007)

Yeah, here they are. I found em through a member on Glock Talk...











a page with a few vids...
http://www.dt-concepts.com/ca/ns.html


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice. I'd never use the vise.


----------



## IntegraGSR (Nov 6, 2007)

Yeah, I figure a vise could possibly bend the slide rails inward. I'll find some suitable holding device, probably my or a friends hands.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Yeah. I didn't know some of the night sights came with the installation tools. The way the show it done, I wouldn't have thought of doing, but done carefully it should be okay. I'd just hate to break one of the tritium vials, and that external application of loc-tite sort of makes me think again as it's semi-corrosive. I would apply the loc-tite to the bottom of the rear sight before sliding it into the dovetail after fitting. The Glock tennifer finish is supposed to be tough as diamonds, but I'm not one to take chances when it comes to my firearms. I've done alot of work on my Glocks with confidence, just never tried the sight install. Maybe I will with my G19. Thanks again for the links. I love DIY stuff.


----------



## vernpriest (Jan 15, 2008)

I replaced just the front sight of my G19 because I like the configuration of the stock rear. I bought the Ameriglo and installed it in under 5 minutes because it came with the tool to thread the little nut on. I would have a gunsmith do it if I was to decide to replace the back. Twenty bucks is better than beating up the slide or breaking a new night sight.


----------

